# Are you unable to pick a career?



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

For the life of me, I can't pick a career. I always get caught up in the pros, cons and possibilities. Can you relate?


----------



## Synderesis (Feb 17, 2011)

I can relate in that I can't pick a career, but it's more because I have so many things I want to do that I'm scared I'm going to regret my choice and wish I did something else.


----------



## shmagles (Sep 13, 2010)

yes. it's super frustrating, especially when i am so decisive in other areas of my life. i am getting too old for this...just to be nosy, what are you trying to choose between? your last three letters are 50/50. do you identify with one type more than the others?


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

You just have to go for something you think you'll do well at. There's no perfect moment and never a perfect fit, the world isn't made of perfect things.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Synderesis said:


> I can relate in that I can't pick a career, but it's more because I have so many things I want to do that I'm scared I'm going to regret my choice and wish I did something else.


I feel this will happen to me too.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

shmagles said:


> yes. it's super frustrating, especially when i am so decisive in other areas of my life. i am getting too old for this...just to be nosy, what are you trying to choose between? your last three letters are 50/50. do you identify with one type more than the others?


It is actually as much of a joke as it is a pun to MBTI. I could tailor test results by carefully choosing the questions and deciding what the answers mean. I think people make too much of it. Otherwise I decline your invitation to reveal what I test as.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

amon91 said:


> You just have to go for something you think you'll do well at. There's no perfect moment and never a perfect fit, the world isn't made of perfect things.


I just don't want to look back and regret how my life turned out, especially if I picked a bad career.


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

for me it's even worse...even if i pick a career what are the chances in todays economy that i'll even be hired?!? I recently was fired from a job and my work history isn't all that so i'm not exactly in the greatest position to just pick a career and live happily ever after :S


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

JMoney said:


> for me it's even worse...even if i pick a career what are the chances in todays economy that i'll even be hired?!? I recently was fired from a job and my work history isn't all that so i'm not exactly in the greatest position to just pick a career and live happily ever after :S


I know people who work with me who have degrees and 60g's worth of student loans and still only make what I do. I am afraid of that, not liking it or sudden changes in technology, economy et cetera also.


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

Reclusive said:


> I know people who work with me who have degrees and 60g's worth of student loans and still only make what I do. I am afraid of that, not liking it or sudden changes in technology, economy et cetera also.


ouch, yeah loans ftl. I've heard that things change so fast that what you learn in college will be irrelevant within a year or so so you definitely have a basis behind that fear there.
fortunately, my parents paid for my whole college and i have no debt whatsoever. Unfortunately though I chose a worthless degree, but hey i'll just blame the recession for me not getting many job offers  oh well, I should be grateful for having no debt i suppose.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

JMoney said:


> ouch, yeah loans ftl. I've heard that things change so fast that what you learn in college will be irrelevant within a year or so so you definitely have a basis behind that fear there.
> fortunately, my parents paid for my whole college and i have no debt whatsoever. Unfortunately though I chose a worthless degree, but hey i'll just blame the recession for me not getting many job offers  oh well, I should be grateful for having no debt i suppose.


Hah, the US system is laughable. In the UK you get interest-free (or fixed-interest, not too sure, but either way, the due amount can't unexpectedly shoot up) loans you only need to pay back after you graduate and if you get a good-paying job, all through their tax system.

I'd still rather be debt-free, but student loans in the US are a no-no.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

amon91 said:


> Hah, the US system is laughable. In the UK you get interest-free (or fixed-interest, not too sure, but either way, the due amount can't unexpectedly shoot up) loans you only need to pay back after you graduate and if you get a good-paying job, all through their tax system.
> 
> I'd still rather be debt-free, but student loans in the US are a no-no.


Sadly, they are better than many other types of loans here.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Either your personality.info badge is a joke, or you are very indecisive.

For me..
Passion>Wealth

Follow your passion, and when I say passion I don't mean hobby (you will end up hating whatever hobby it was). You say you have a job, you work. So think of something you could get up and work with every day that wouldn't get boring.

I'm going to tell you my passion, because your passion doesn't necessarily have to be anything particular, it can be generalized.

Imagine you open a business, some people are passionate about the work that business is involved in, others are passionate about creating something they can be proud of, and the rest are passionate about destroying the competition. My passion is destroying competition.

But do I have any great business idea right now? no. Do I have the capital to invest in something like that right now? no.

So I make decisions based on what will have the best outcome for what I ultimately want to accomplish.

Don't make a decision thinking "This is the only road". The road of LIFE never progresses in a straight line, just look at the board game.


----------



## Cghee (Apr 24, 2011)

Its so frustrating, I worked a job for 4 years that i absolutely loved and planned on settling with and due to the economy i was unfortunately laid off due to a plant closure where i worked. Im now clueless of what career path to pursue. I thought possibly trying to get into the medical field but once i started classes i found out it wasnt for me. I feel everybody and hope yall can figure it out.


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

Cghee said:


> Its so frustrating, I worked a job for 4 years that i absolutely loved and planned on settling with and due to the economy i was unfortunately laid off due to a plant closure where i worked. Im now clueless of what career path to pursue. I thought possibly trying to get into the medical field but once i started classes i found out it wasnt for me. I feel everybody and hope yall can figure it out.


I am jealous of your ability to stay at a job for more than 8 months, something I have never done. The best thing i got going for me is a BA degree (a worthless subject though, but a degree nonetheless). You left on good terms though right? Just use them as a reference and maybe get a degree in something you can handle and you'l be a much more valuable candidate in the job market...doesn't have to be medical field, although that certainly is a solid choice.


----------



## violetta (Mar 25, 2011)

Synderesis said:


> I can relate in that I can't pick a career, but it's more because I have so many things I want to do that I'm scared I'm going to regret my choice and wish I did something else.


That is JUST the thing with me!


----------



## Tsuki (Jan 9, 2011)

As a clueless and insightless individual, I've found _something_ (I just have no way to describe it...haha) in these words when I was stressing over the same thing.

"Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life."
~Confucius

And with that, you will never have a bad career. There're a million things out there, just open your mind, expose yourself to all of the possibilities, narrow it down, and find your happiness. 

(As I said, I'm clueless and insightless, so if this is disagreeable...I'm really sorry XD


----------



## hspears (Dec 14, 2010)

I have this problem as well.


----------



## alyssa_ (May 8, 2011)

Ack. I can never choose. Before college I was set on becoming a graphic designer, and then I switched to pre-med / Biology... then I became an EMT and realized I hated being around patients so I switched to computer engineering, sort of on a whim...

I'm hoping I can either work with synthesizers, digital recording equipment, or anything related to art and music.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

Just started working for a real, full time job for 3 months now. I have been doing some odd jobs before during holidays. Thus, my inputs may or may not be relevant. 

Being passionate at what you do is really a great thing. And so is finding joy at small things that you did. As for my case, I don't think I have found my passion, yet. Therefore, I tried to find joy in small things I did. Working in scientific research field, finding the joy is akin to finding a needle in the haystack. 

That being said, I don't think I could answer the OP's question since what I did is a job. Quoting Jim Halpert from The Office, "Because right now, this is a job. If I advance any higher, this would be my career. And if this were my career, I'd have to throw myself in front of a train."

Oh, if you can't make a decision, try flipping a coin. You will know your decision when the coin is in mid-air.


----------

